# Session Strings usage-plus sax



## Rob (Aug 8, 2011)

EDIT
As requested, I've played some mrT sax impro on the previous track, for your (hopefully) pleasure... Stefano forgive me, this is done in 44100, I'm too lazy to do what should be done...

www.robertosoggetti.com/SessionStrgsPlusMrSax.mp3

I don't know if there are users finding some use for Session Strings library... after a first try I decided that I didn't need them, but yesterday I needed a quick strings background to support a melody, something to play in a keyboard-like way, and discovered maybe the reason why this library was done in the first place. To rapidly build strings tracks, maybe to be replaced later with a more accurate version. At least this is my impression, and while doing this I also found out that the tone of these strings isn't so bad after all... here's an example I just played in three passes, main chords body, slow hi line, and some movement in the cello range, plus some percussion and bass 

www.robertosoggetti.com/SessionStringsChords.mp3


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*

Is it Claus Ogerman conducting here? :D

In the right hands Session Strings are great. I've just used them myself on a country ballad where I thought my other choices were a bit over the top.
Sweet as usual Roberto.

Thanks for sharing

Ray


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect fit, Rob. I can just imagine what tossing some quiet LASS sordinos in there for warmth and legato and dynamics would do!

Just to clarify, this is the original Session Strings or the new, bigger, Pro one?


----------



## impressions (Aug 8, 2011)

i love that bossa groove, reminds me of my vintage old organ beats buttons, is that kinda cuban feel?
are those strings in the kontakt library that comes with the program?


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 8, 2011)

This is very great, Rob, and fine music as well!


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*

thank you, my friends!

@Ray - yeah, Ogerman is an obvious reference here... by the way, do you know Ogerman's "Cityscape" with the late Michael Brecker? That's some beautiful music

@mathazzar - these are the original Session Strgs, though I must say I'm tempted to upgrade to Pro...

@impressions - I use to think more Brazilian than Cuban, being that my main inspiration in this genre is brazilian composer/arranger Claus Ogerman
oh, and this is the Session Strings library, not the strings that come with Kontakt

@germancomponist - thank you, Gunther!


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



Rob @ Mon Aug 08 said:


> @Ray - yeah, Ogerman is an obvious reference here... by the way, do you know Ogerman's "Cityscape" with the late Michael Brecker? That's some beautiful music



I didn't have it but I do now and will have more than a quick scan of as soon as.
I also have Claus's "Gate of Dreams" album. I'm wondering, did he do arranging for Sergio Mendes when first in the US but on the Atlantic label before Brazil 66? Maybe not but I'll do some investigating myself.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## re-peat (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



Rob @ Mon Aug 08 said:


> (...) though I must say I'm tempted to upgrade to Pro (...)


It's a very good upgrade, Rob. Well worth getting.

_


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



re-peat @ 9th August 2011 said:


> Rob @ Mon Aug 08 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) though I must say I'm tempted to upgrade to Pro (...)
> ...



Piet, can you tell me if there are separate patches for Violins, Violas, Cellos and Basses in the upgrade? If you got it, that is... Looked into the manual but I wasn't able to find the info


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



rayinstirling @ 9th August 2011 said:


> Rob @ Mon Aug 08 said:
> 
> 
> > @Ray - yeah, Ogerman is an obvious reference here... by the way, do you know Ogerman's "Cityscape" with the late Michael Brecker? That's some beautiful music
> ...



I have "Gate of dreams" and I like it, "Cityscape" sounds more organic, it's probably his best work so far. Those long passages of slooow strings chords used to drive me crazy though, when I was young...


----------



## re-peat (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



Rob @ Tue Aug 09 said:


> (...) can you tell me if there are separate patches for Violins, Violas, Cellos and Basses in the upgrade? (...)


Rob, yes, there are.

_


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 9, 2011)

I rarely comment negatively on a library as I prefer to focus what I like than what I dislike but I really don't like the way these sound. 

Strings from Omnisphere even would have done this better IMHO.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



Rob @ Mon Aug 08 said:


> I don't know if there are users finding some use for Session Strings library... after a first try I decided that I didn't need them, but yesterday I needed a quick strings background to support a melody, something to play in a keyboard-like way, and discovered maybe the reason why this library was done in the first place. To rapidly build strings tracks, maybe to be replaced later with a more accurate version. At least this is my impression, and while doing this I also found out that the tone of these strings isn't so bad after all... here's an example I just played in three passes, main chords body, slow hi line, and some movement in the cello range, plus some percussion and bass
> 
> www.robertosoggetti.com/SessionStringsChords.mp3



Rob with the quality of your writing and your skills at programming my thoughts are that you shouldn't mess around with anything that's less than the best samples. These samples imo aren't befitting of your skills. Maybe pro would be better. Don't know. Would love to find out as I think that if done properly these strings could add a little intimacy to the larger strings sound and work well for smaller string sounds.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*

grrrrrrrrr

no I mustn't


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Aug 9, 2011)

Very chilled and laid back, nice production. The strings sound pretty dam good too.


I kept on waiting for a trumpet improvisation to come in over the top . Could be a interesting touch to this piece.



Patrick.,


----------



## ricother (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*

The mood, the feeling... it's great!
I think your beautiful writing and arranging would benefit from a better library. Besides, there's an annoying treble noise :? 
Anyway, congrats for your music o-[][]-o


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



rayinstirling @ Tue Aug 09 said:


> grrrrrrrrr
> 
> no I mustn't



What? Don't hold back on my account. I'd love to hear what you have to say. I'm setting off on a sample buying spree so the more info I have the better.

Jose


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



josejherring @ Tue Aug 09 said:


> rayinstirling @ Tue Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > grrrrrrrrr
> ...



Well, Jose

Buy everything you can afford and good luck to you, but they are still only tools even if better tools. The user still makes them sing or not as the case may be. The developers need not worry about the results from the masses like me as long as there are guys like Roberto about.

Regards

Ray


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 9, 2011)

Ray, nobody is denying Roberto's brilliance at making everything he touches sound great, nor is anyone advocating buying some libraries you cannot afford.

Some folks think Session Strings sound good, others don't. No biggie.


----------



## bdr (Aug 9, 2011)

I like them also. There's a guy selling them on KVR if anyone wants a bargain.


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*

Roberto,

How about really making this thing smooth by adding some Michael Brecker like licks on it?

Ray


----------



## José Herring (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



rayinstirling @ Tue Aug 09 said:


> josejherring @ Tue Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > rayinstirling @ Tue Aug 09 said:
> ...



This is true. I've heard Rob do some amazing stuff with samples that I've long ago tossed in my garbage bin. That's why when I heard this and the lack of connectedness of the stings and the lines being uneven, knowing Rob's skills, I can only think that the samples aren't that well programmed. That's all my comment was intended to convey.


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*

dear friends, thanks so much for the esteem that comes out of all your replies. You are very respectful guys and this is something not so easy to find around... 



> Rob with the quality of your writing and your skills at programming my thoughts are that you shouldn't mess around with anything that's less than the best samples. These samples imo aren't befitting of your skills. Maybe pro would be better. Don't know. Would love to find out as I think that if done properly these strings could add a little intimacy to the larger strings sound and work well for smaller string sounds.



Jose, please consider that I have done no effort to make these strings sound at their best, as I said in my original post I've just played in realtime three tracks, no refining, it might have taken 20 minutes to do... what sounds worst is to me the high legato line, partially because of the narrow dimension of the sound, it almost sounds mono. The long sostenuto chords and even the cello line aren't that bad IMO. And I was surprised by how easily they sit in the mix... 



> Very chilled and laid back, nice production. The strings sound pretty dam good too.
> 
> 
> I kept on waiting for a trumpet improvisation to come in over the top Smile. Could be a interesting touch to this piece.
> ...



Patrick, thank you. Yes, a trumpet solo (or saxophone, as Ray suggests) might fit very well...



> The mood, the feeling... it's great!
> I think your beautiful writing and arranging would benefit from a better library. Besides, there's an annoying treble noise Confused
> Anyway, congrats for your music beer



thank you ricother, the annoying treble noise you hear is the brushes stir on the snare...


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



Rob @ Thu Aug 11 said:


> thank you ricother, the annoying treble noise you hear is the brushes stir on the snare...



Ha! that takes me back a few years to when I questioned your use of the sizzle :lol:


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*



rayinstirling @ 11th August 2011 said:


> Rob @ Thu Aug 11 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you ricother, the annoying treble noise you hear is the brushes stir on the snare...
> ...



:D good old times! We were young then...


----------



## rayinstirling (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Session Strings usage*

o/~ :cry:


----------



## Rob (Aug 21, 2011)

added some sax impro... o=<


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds very cool, Roberto. The sax is awesome! 
(also only in 44,1)


----------



## Rob (Aug 21, 2011)

germancomponist @ 21st August 2011 said:


> Sounds very cool, Roberto. The sax is awesome!
> (also only in 44,1)



Thank you, Gunther! I agree about the sax... there are some mistakes on some of the notes, when fingers and BC are not perfectly synchronized, it sounds like a double attack, but I left it as it is. After all even a real sax player could have some lag between his mouth and fingers


----------

